# Speaker wire



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

You can and probably should upgrade the wire. The connector types are many. Most are called RCA type and can be soldered onto the new wire. Best bet would be to take the existing wire to a store. Maybe Radio Shack and match up the connectors. Buy wire and new connectors and make them up to the length needed.


----------

